# Lump after Rabies Vaccination



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

It took several weeks for it to go completely away on Tinkerbell. I've heard anything from a few days to a few weeks. But it does seem to get gradually smaller and then just suddenly is gone.


----------



## goldens4me (Sep 8, 2008)

When I asked the vet about Fred's reaction,they told me he and a strong immune system.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Angela,

If you read the information below, you will note that 19.4% of dogs reported as having adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine experienced a lump at the vaccination site. The rabies vaccine is a killed, adjuvanted vaccine and vaccine adjuvants cause (aluminum hydroxide, etc..) cause tissue inflammation.

Personally, I would keep a close eye on the swelling and bring Freddy in for a re-evaluation if it is not gone in 4-6 weeks.

Kris


*2008 REPORT ON RABIES VACCINE ADVERSE REACTIONS IN DOGS*

The _Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association_ has published a report in its April 1, 2008 issue, Vol. 232, No. 7, entitled: _Postmarketing Surveillance of Rabies Vaccines for Dogs to Evaluate Safety and Efficacy." _

Despite the extreme under-reporting of vaccinal adverse reactions, this report states on the second page that between April 1, 2004 and March 31, 2007, the Center for Veterinary Biologics, *"nearly 10,000 adverse event reports (all animal species) were received by manufacturers of rabies vaccines..........Approximately 65% of the manufacturer's reports involved dogs."*

The report further states on the second page that: *"Rabies vaccines are the most common group of biological products identified in adverse event reports received by the CVB,"* and they give the following description of the adverse reaction followed by the % of dogs affected: Vomiting-28.1%, Facial Swelling-26.3%, Injection Site Swelling or Lump-19.4%, Lethargy-12%, Urticaria-10.1%, Circulatory shock-8.3%, Injection site pain-7.4%, Pruritus-7.4%, Injection site alopecia or hair loss-6.9%, Death-5.5%, Lack of Consciousness-5.5, Diarrhea-4.6%, Hypersensitivity (not specified)-4.6%, Fever-4.1%, Anaphylaxis-2.8%, Ataxia-2.8%, Lameness-2.8%, General signs of pain-2.3%, Hyperactivity-2.3%, Injection site scab or crust-2.3%, Muscle tremor-2.3%, Tachycardia-2.3%, and Thrombocytopenia-2.3%.

Veterinarians are not required by law to report adverse reactions to vaccines, to which the World Small Animal Veterinary Association stated in their 2007 Vaccine Guidelines that there is:* "gross under-reporting of vaccine-associated adverse events which impedes knowledge of the ongoing safety of these products,"* and in an article entitled,_ A New Approach to Reporting Medication and Device Adverse Effects and Product Problems_, (JAMA - June 2, 1993. Vol.269, No.21. p.2785) Dr. David Kessler, former head of the Food & Drug Administration, reported that *"only about 1% of serious events are reported to the FDA." *

In light of the 10,000 adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine in the JAVMA report, 65% of which were in dogs, the estimated 1% reporting of "serious" events by the former head of the FDA means that the actual number of dogs that had adverse reactions to the vaccine would be more like *650,000!!!!!*

"A rabies vaccine and vaccination schedule with a seven year DOI will reduce the number of animals that develop adverse reactions following immunization, which is *currently estimated to be 1-3% of the population*." *Time Out: rabies researchers assess new, long-lasting vaccine*_NEWStat, _American Animal Hospital Association http://newsmanager.commpartners.com/aaha2/issues/2008-06-25/index.htmlBased on the estimate of "...more than 72 million pet dogs in the U.S." from the American Veterinary Medical Association *U.S. Pet Ownership & Demographics Sourcebook (2007 Edition)*http://www.avma.org/reference/marketstats/sourcebook.asp, the currently estimate 1-3% of the population adversely reacting to vaccination translates into between 720,000 and 2,160,000 dogs.

Duration of Immunity: *The Rabies Vaccine Challenge* - Show #185 Animal Talk Radio Show 7/30/08 http://www.blogtalkradio.com/animaltalknaturally/2008/07/30/Duration-of-Immunity-The-Rabies-Vaccine-Challenge-Show-186





*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm *

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What%20Everyone%20Needs%20to%20Know%20About%20Canine%20Vaccines.htm*

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines *http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htmScroll down to *Vaccine Guidelines 2007* (PDF) 


The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

*Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/*

*October 1, 2002 DVM Newsletter article entitled, AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions, http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=35171*

*July 1, 2003 DVM Newsletter article entitled, What Do We Tell Our Clients?, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61696*

*July 1, 2003, DVM Newsletter article, Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=61694*

*Animal Wellness Magazine Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

The Rabies Challenge Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

The Vaccine Challenge Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

Rabies Shot Killed my Poodle May 28, 2008 Channel 5 News WCVBhttp://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/news/16410586/detail.html?rss=bos&taf=bos



US Declared Canine-Rabies Free -- CDC Announces at Inaugural World Rabies Day Symposium CDC Press Release - September 7, 2007

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19







http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm "A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It should go away shortly, just keep an eye on it. If he hasnt had any reaction to the vaccines then he should be ok. I know the first dog I had, when I found the lump, I freaked. My vet assured me that 99% of time the lump goes away on its own.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*my Great State Of Texas Has It In The Books------rabies Vax Every 3 Years. And In Their Infinite Wisdom Also Added That Each County And Each City/town/village Can Have It In Their Law That The Vax Be Given Every 1,2 Or 3 Years. City/town/village Over Rides County, County Over Rides State, Reverse To What You Would Thin. Both Our Little Town Abd Our County Say Every Year. *

*my Vet Says Every Year Is Not Needed, It Makes For More Chances Of Reactions, Incliding Some Fatal, And He Believes Over Vax Is Wearing On Their Immune Systems And May Be One Of The Reasons Vets Are Seeing An Increase In Cancer.*

*my Kaycee Had A Svere Reaction To Her 2ed Set Of Annual Vax And We Almost Lost Her. No Problem With Puppy Vax Or First Time Annuals. I Learned Then That You Can Give The Vax Several Times And Suddenly A Bad Reaction Occurs,*

*after That He Declared No More Vax Except Law Required Rabies And Then Only Every 3 Years. Said If Antone Gave Me Trouble, Just Send Them To Him And He Would Tell Them Kaycee Was Not A Candidate For Yearly Rabies Vax.,*


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Its a normal reaction and should continue to get smaller until it disappears usually within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker had a HUGE lump the size of a golf ball after his. It took a few weeks to subside but all is good now


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Jan 27, 2008)

Vaccinal adverse reactions are becoming more recognized and acknowledged in the veterinary community -- in an August 1, 2008 article in _DVM360_ entitled *Vaccination: An Overview*, http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com/avhc/...l.jsp?id=568351 Dr. Melissa Kennedy states that of the two types of vaccinal adverse reactions: 

Adverse reactions have also become a major concern in small animal medicine. .... These fall into two general categories. The first is immediate hypersensitivity. This may be a local or systemic response, and is due to pre-existing antibody to the agent. This is the classic "allergic reaction" to the vaccine and can be life-threatening. The second is a delayed response, requiring days of longer to develop. The vaccine, seen as foreign, elicits a significant inflammatory response and is especially true for adjuvanted vaccines. This response can manifest as a granuloma, or more seriously, a fibrosarcoma . Further, she reports that The likelihood of adverse reactions in dogs has been found to correlate with the size of the dog and the number of inoculations given, with higher risk associated with small size and multiple inoculations.


----------

